

Django SQL Sampler becomes Django Sampler (with Mongo support) - colinhowe
http://www.colinhowe.co.uk/2011/sep/21/django-sampler/

======
wlievens
Sorry for the off-topic question Colin, but was your ICQ nickname back in the
90's "Mort"?

~~~
colinhowe
It was indeed... and after a short bit of stalking... hello!

~~~
wlievens
Awesome to find you through here man! Must be well over a decade ago that we
messed around with Quake mods.

Your name rang a bell the second I saw that URL.

------
mattdeboard
Kudos. We use this at work now and i was just lamenting that I need something
like this for pysolr. (It may already otherwise exist so if someone knows of
something, I'm all ears)

Very helpful plugin.

~~~
colinhowe
pysolr is on the wishlist... we use Solr at work so it shouldn't be too long a
wait :)

------
purephase
This looks excellent. Thanks for sharing. I'll check it out.

